# Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl



## Mizocker (3. Oktober 2017)

*Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl*

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Radiator Lüfter immer auf voller Drehzahl laufen, wenn ich meinen PC aus dem Energie sparen "aufwecke". Das Problem löse ich immer durch einen Neustart. Da die Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl laufen ist der PC unerträglich laut. Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich im BIOS vorgenommen.

An was kann das liegen? Ich habe davor eine Luftkühlung gehabt und hatte keine Probleme.

Die Wasserkühlung ist eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 und mein Motherboard ist ein Gigabyte Gaming K3.

Danke im Voraus!

LG


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl*

Das ist immer so ne Sache mit dem Energiesparmodus, an deiner Stelle würde ich darauf verzichten. Meine m.2 braucht rund 10sek um mein ryzen System zu starten. Runterfahren geht ebenfalls sehr fix. Hatte damals auch schon Probleme mit diversen Hardware konfigs, hab mir das dann irgendwann einfach geschenkt, braucht kein Mensch in Zeiten von ssd‘s!


----------



## Lexx (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist immer so ne Sache mit dem Energiesparmodus, an deiner Stelle würde ich darauf verzichten.


Du meinst S3 oder S4.. ? Unnötig. Ist eher für Laptops..
 Selbst die (wie mein HTPC) brauchen alle 2 3 Tagwachen einen Reboot.

Und wie gesagt, mit SSDs ist eine saubere Reinitialisierung Nebensache. 
Liegt wohl immer noch an einer komplexen Treibermixtur wie vor 10 15 Jahren.

Apollo 11 lässt Grüßen.


----------



## Chimera (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl*

Mal ne Frage: an welchen Fan Headern hast du die Lüfis angeschlossen? Denn wenn normal am CPU_FAN, dann sollten sie auch nach dem aufwachen normal drehen. Wenn es zuvor mit nem Lukü klappte, dann am gleichen Anschluss auch mit den Lüfis vom Radi und zwar aus nem simplen Grund: dem Fan Header ist es schnurzpiepegal, ob der Propeller nun auf nem Lukü, Wakü oder Pipifaxkühler sitzt, Lüfi bleibt Lüfi. Die einzige Situation, wo ich(!) so was schon erlebt hab: als ein Bekannter versehentlich die Lüfter falsch angeschlossen hatte, nämlich am CHA_FAN, welcher dummerweise direkt neben dem CPU_FAN platziert und schlecht lesbar beschriftet war. Da kam es ab und an auch vor, dass der Lüfi nach dem wecken aus dem Tiefschlaf mal etwas höher drehte. Aber nachdem er die Lüfis korrekt angeschlossen hatte, war alles ok.
Was aber auch ein Grund sein kann: wenn die Lüfis im BIOS falsch konfiguriert sind, sprich ne zu geringe Mindestdrehzahl. Lüfis haben ne Anlaufspannung, sprich setzt man das Minimum zu tief, dann kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass der PC in ne Art "Panikmodus" verfällt und dann die Lüfis mit Vollgas drehen. Aaaaber: dies ist mir nur von 3 Pin Lüfis bekannt, nicht jedoch von PWM und zwar aus dem simplen Grund: PWM Lüfis bekommen immer 12V Spannung und werden ja gepulst geregelt (PWM heisst ja auch *P*uls*W*eiten*M*odulation). Und da die Lüfis von der Arctic ja PWM sind, sollten sie am richtigen Anschluss auch richtig anlaufen. Drum am besten mal die Anschlüsse genau angucken, ob die Lüfter wirklich am CPU_FAN angeschlossen sind und nicht an nem anderen.


----------



## bastian123f (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist immer so ne Sache mit dem Energiesparmodus, an deiner Stelle würde ich darauf verzichten. Meine m.2 braucht rund 10sek um mein ryzen System zu starten. Runterfahren geht ebenfalls sehr fix. Hatte damals auch schon Probleme mit diversen Hardware konfigs, hab mir das dann irgendwann einfach geschenkt, braucht kein Mensch in Zeiten von ssd‘s!



Würde ich auch empfehlen. Mit einer SSD kein Problem mehr.


----------

